# Tito Vs.rampage??



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Know They Train Together But If They Were To Throw Down In The Octogon Who Do U Like...i Have No F'n Clue....initially I Say Rampage But The More I Think About It..i Cant See Tito Gettin Slammed...it Could Look Alot Like Tito And Randy...but Rampage Isnt As Good Of Wrestler As Randy..i Think It Would Be An Extremely Even War!! Tito Split Decision!!


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Know They Train Together But If They Were To Throw Down In The Octogon Who Do U Like...i Have No F'n Clue....initially I Say Rampage But The More I Think About It..i Cant See Tito Gettin Slammed...it Could Look Alot Like Tito And Randy...but Rampage Isnt As Good Of Wrestler As Randy..i Think It Would Be An Extremely Even War!! Tito Split Decision!!


Thats tough because they are both tough fighters, I like Tito, but Rampage is strong as an ox. I dont really care for Rampage because of his cocky attitude, but it would be a good fight.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

that would be a close fight i think rampage would win though


----------



## Hesitatenot (Jun 30, 2006)

Tito vs. Rampage..........
Prediction= Tito.
Why mess wth such?
How about a bout between Diego Sanchez & Carlos Newton?
Any takers?


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Hesitatenot said:


> Tito vs. Rampage..........
> Prediction= Tito.
> Why mess wth such?
> How about a bout between Diego Sanchez & Carlos Newton?
> Any takers?


Diego Sanchez puts from the rough


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

It's tough because they both fight the same way but I think Tito would win this fight.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Rush said:


> It's tough because they both fight the same way but I think Tito would win this fight.


Who cares because Rampage will never fight in the UFC again. They wont pay him what he "thinks" hes worth.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I Know They Train Together But If They Were To Throw Down In The Octogon Who Do U Like...i Have No F'n Clue....initially I Say Rampage But The More I Think About It..i Cant See Tito Gettin Slammed...it Could Look Alot Like Tito And Randy...but Rampage Isnt As Good Of Wrestler As Randy..i Think It Would Be An Extremely Even War!! Tito Split Decision!!


OK, Chuck destroyed Tito and Rampage destroyed Chuck. Tito's groundnpound is good, but there's no way he can takedown rampage.

Rampage would dominate him and end it in the second round with a TKO.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

IronMan said:


> OK, Chuck destroyed Tito and Rampage destroyed Chuck. Tito's groundnpound is good, but there's no way he can takedown rampage.
> 
> Rampage would dominate him and end it in the second round with a TKO.


you cant go by that tho...cuz look wat tito did to wandy and look wat wandy did to rampage TWICE!!!first of all this would be in the cage, and i believe if chuck and rampage faught tomorrow in the cage it would be alot different than it was in pride still a great fight tho..but u really think tito couldnt take rampage down? i mean im not sayin it would be easy..i just think it would be extremely even considering they are pretty much the same fighter... i change my mind about this fight all the time!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like Tito's chances of beating Rampage, more so than most UFC fighters but Rampage would still come out on top. I'd put my money on Rampage by KO.*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Rampage would kill Tito. Did you watch what he did to chuck. He has a better jaw so he would dominate standing and he would slam tito big time. He'd put him right through the ring.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I only threw out this "what if" match because I think the sh*t talking between the two would be madly entertaining. It would be fun to watch the lead up to the match more so othan the match itself.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Onganju said:


> I only threw out this "what if" match because I think the sh*t talking between the two would be madly entertaining. It would be fun to watch the lead up to the match more so othan the match itself.


*That's so true. What shirt would Tito make for Rampage?*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow alot of you guys seem to think rampage is this unbeatable fighter..did u see what silva did to him twice! tito made wandy his bitch..i kno u cant go by that cuz rampage beat chuck and chuck beat tito ..but u gotta admit they are real evenly matched..and i just dont see rampage slammin tito like that sorry..i think this fight is a crazy war...dana make it happen!!!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> wow alot of you guys seem to think rampage is this unbeatable fighter..did u see what silva did to him twice! tito made wandy his bitch..i kno u cant go by that cuz rampage beat chuck and chuck beat tito ..but u gotta admit they are real evenly matched..and i just dont see rampage slammin tito like that sorry..i think this fight is a crazy war...dana make it happen!!!


Rampage won't fight for UFC and he's not in PRIDE anymore. He's in WFA now fighting Matt Lindland and Matt Lindland is going to be TKO'd be Rampage.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Rampage is a better striker,And i doubt Tito can take him down wih all the trouble he had against Forrest.Id say Rampage


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> Rampage would kill Tito. Did you watch what he did to chuck. He has a better jaw so he would dominate standing and he would slam tito big time. He'd put him right through the ring.


As much as I hate to do it, I actually agree with this...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rush said:


> Rampage won't fight for UFC and he's not in PRIDE anymore. He's in WFA now fighting Matt Lindland and Matt Lindland is going to be TKO'd be Rampage.


yea i kno hes not in the ufc and not in pride ne more but its just a what if match...Linland is garbage, hes a friggin bum, id like to see franklin tool him after rampage slams him through the ground!!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> wow alot of you guys seem to think rampage is this unbeatable fighter..did u see what silva did to him twice! tito made wandy his bitch..i kno u cant go by that cuz rampage beat chuck and chuck beat tito ..but u gotta admit they are real evenly matched..and i just dont see rampage slammin tito like that sorry..i think this fight is a crazy war...dana make it happen!!!


Did you watch that fight? Many people say that wandy got screwed in that decission. Plus that was a long time ago. Wandy has gotten better while Tito seems to have gotten worse. He doesn't seem to be the tito of old. Randy slammed tito, rampage will slam tito. He is just a better wrestler.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That's so true. What shirt would Tito make for Rampage?*


Maybe an "I Rammed Rampage" t-shirt. But Rampage might show up to the press conference with a gun and shoot tito right there. Rampage is badass, he'd crush Tito.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> Did you watch that fight? Many people say that wandy got screwed in that decission. Plus that was a long time ago. Wandy has gotten better while Tito seems to have gotten worse. He doesn't seem to be the tito of old. Randy slammed tito, rampage will slam tito. He is just a better wrestler.


randy is a world class greco roman wrestler, rampage is a very good wrestler but he doesnt have the credentials that randy has, and yes i saw tito and wandy fight..great fight but tito won i believe


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Tito by decision


----------



## ring of honor 88 (Jun 25, 2006)

I would like to see Tito win but man rampage beat the crap out of couture so anything is possible


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

ring of honor 88 said:


> I would like to see Tito win but man rampage beat the crap out of couture so anything is possible


Rampage beat the crap out of Couture and Liddell. People say they can't see Tito getting slammed, who could imagine Chuck getting slammed before Rampage did it?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

hahaha when did Rampage ever beat Couture ? ? ? bwahahahaha


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i never heard anything about randy and rampage fighting..wow thats another good fight tho..why does everybody only bring up rampage's fights that he looked awesome in and not the ones where he lost..and everbody only talks about titos losses..ill get a better picture of where titos skills are at after this weekend..if he dominates shamrock again , which he will...i think hes back, but hes gotta fight better than he did against forrest..he cant gas like he did against forrest either...but shammy sucks so its doesnt matter, but he just has to win impressive if he wants to be a top flight light heavy again


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

moldy said:


> Rampage would kill Tito. Did you watch what he did to chuck. He has a better jaw so he would dominate standing and he would slam tito big time. He'd put him right through the ring.


1st it doesnt matter what he did to Chuck, styles make fights.... Rampage may have abit better standing then Ortiz , but Tito has wrestling and grappling over Rampage... its 50/50, Rampage has publicly said Tito gets the better of him everytime they train , he says he cant stop the takedowns and thats what would happen in the actual fight


----------



## jonez da focal point (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it would be a close fight but i would say rampage would take it tko or ko!!


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Rampage won't fight in UFC.......*



alamojj said:


> Who cares because Rampage will never fight in the UFC again. They wont pay him what he "thinks" hes worth.


....because he kicked the crap out of Dana's golden boy, Iceman.


----------

